# Gracie's Pictures at Six Months



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I had some pictures taken of Gracie just a few days after she turned six months old. Of course I immediately wanted to share them with her SM family who is watching her grow up. Hopefully we will get to meet many of you at Nationals. I just decided last weekend that I couldn't miss it. After almost two years of surgeries and medical bills, my husband once again has a job!!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub: Gracie - Happy 6 month anniversary. :chili::chili: Love at those beautiful pictures of such a darling girl. :heart: And she's all ready for St. Patrick's Day. :Good luck: You have such a little doll. 
So terrific that you're going to Nationals. I'm not going this year but had the best time last year in Atlanta. I know you'll love it. And congrats to your husband on his new job. :good post - perfect Life is good.:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just adorable!! Love her bows-:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Deb Your precious Gracie looks like she is an experienced model with her so cute poses.. and the background green with the green bows...:aktion033: Yippee for your husband's job.. and hope we will meet at the Specialty...:blush:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Gracie you are just too adorable..thanks for sharing such wonderful photos.


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Gracie is so adorable :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Gracie looks like a little doll in her pics!!! Great job posing Gracie :wub: That is great news about your husband.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great pics!!!!! They look professional!!! 


.....see you in Dallas next month..... :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Great pics!!!!! They look professional!!!
> 
> 
> .....see you in Dallas next month..... :chili:


Can't fool you Pat, they are professional:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Could she be any cuter:wub: Her pictures came out gorgeous. I just love her big brown eyes.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Great pics!!!!! They look professional!!!
> 
> 
> .....see you in Dallas next month..... :chili:


 Pat, soooooo glad they look professional or I would be UPSET that I paid for them. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:I found a photographer who is just trying to get established--doesn't have a studio or anything--so I got a great deal. I learned from my other dogs that you can never have enough puppy pictures and they grow up so fast. 

Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :wub::wub: Gracie - Happy 6 month anniversary. :chili::chili: Love at those beautiful pictures of such a darling girl. :heart: And she's all ready for St. Patrick's Day. :Good luck: You have such a little doll.
> So terrific that you're going to Nationals. I'm not going this year but had the best time last year in Atlanta. I know you'll love it. And congrats to your husband on his new job. :good post - perfect Life is good.:chili:


Sorry, I won't get to meet you this year. Yes, life is good. :aktion033:Sooooo much better now that I won't have to worry about having enough money at the end of each month. 



aprilb said:


> Just adorable!! Love her bows-:wub:


 Thanks. I loved those bows, too. Unfortunately, I had them in her hair today and when I took them out one fell down the drain. :w00t: The stopper thingy wasn't in, so one bow is now long gone or stuck in the curvy part. If it's stuck there, I'm sure it's gross. 


Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Deb Your precious Gracie looks like she is an experienced model with her so cute poses.. and the background green with the green bows...:aktion033: Yippee for your husband's job.. and hope we will meet at the Specialty...:blush:


I would love to meet at the Specialty. I can hardly wait to put faces with names. 



lynda said:


> Could she be any cuter:wub: Her pictures came out gorgeous. I just love her big brown eyes.


Thanks "Auntie" Lynda. For those SMers who don't know.....Lynda has Gigi, who was Gracie's littermate from Mary H. We're going to get the girls together again in Dallas!


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwww cutie pie!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable...love the pictures!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Adorable photo shoot of Gracie :wub: happy 6 months!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb, precious pictures of your little Leprechaun Gracie. Did you want to send her back to Boston for a Happy St. Paddy's Day celebration?? LOL!

Can't wait for the family reunion at the Specialty!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning Irish Lass!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxx


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Deb, precious pictures of your little Leprechaun Gracie. Did you want to send her back to Boston for a Happy St. Paddy's Day celebration?? LOL!
> 
> Can't wait for the family reunion at the Specialty!


Thanks, Mary! After seeing these pictures, Lynda commented about how much Gracie looks like her mother, Esther. I would love to see some more pictures of Esther, especially if you have a close-up of her face. Bring them with you to Dallas!

Of course you know if I sent her to you for a St. Paddy's Day celebration, you'd never send her back!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:We'll have to have our St. Paddy's day celebration here in the "Emerald City" of Oz. But we'll be thinking of you in Boston.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow she's such a doll! 

:cheer: so glad to hear your hubby has a job!!!! And so glad to hear you will be at Specialty!!! I am looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What an adorable little girl Gracie is and i just love her in her double piggies! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gracie -- you're such a doll baby. She's just adorable and I know that you and Mary must both be so very proud of her.

Can't wait to meet you in Dallas.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What little doll!!! I'm sure she makes your eyes light up!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

too cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is definitely ALL girl---w/that disarming little head tilt! Oh my. I love it. 
It will be such fun for you, Lynda & Mary to meet up and exchange stories---wish I could be a fly on the wall. Sending you all love & wishes for great fun in Dallas/Ft. Worth. I will be thinking of you. Please post pictures.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Gracie is SUCH a cutie! Great pictures...you convinced me, I'm going to get professional pics done of Bailey! This weekend theres a Super Pet Expo here in VA and I hear some pet photographers will have booths there...I will definitely be signing Bailey up!


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

Adorable!!! :dothewave:


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, Gracie is so gorgeous! I love the last pose against the blue, she looks like a darling princess. Love the little bows. I hope my Luna Bella will let me put them in her hair and keep them there! She arrived to me with a bow, but gets rid of any I try to put in. Did Gracie always let you put them in?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She looks adorable in her St. Paddy's day finery.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

missiek said:


> Wow she's such a doll!
> 
> :cheer: so glad to hear your hubby has a job!!!! And so glad to hear you will be at Specialty!!! I am looking forward to meeting you!


Thanks, Kelly. Having that extra income again will take sooooo much stress out of my life. I look forward to meeting you, too. I've followed a lot of your posts especially about your Lucky and the rest of that litter. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Gracie -- you're such a doll baby. She's just adorable and I know that you and Mary must both be so very proud of her.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you in Dallas.


Lynn, I just feel so blessed to have gotten such a fabulous pup. Mary is such an amazing breeder and has become someone I feel is a friend. Are you bringing Lacie, Tilly, and Secret? Looking forward to meeting you, too.



edelweiss said:


> She is definitely ALL girl---w/that disarming little head tilt! Oh my. I love it.
> It will be such fun for you, Lynda & Mary to meet up and exchange stories---wish I could be a fly on the wall. Sending you all love & wishes for great fun in Dallas/Ft. Worth. I will be thinking of you. Please post pictures.


Sandi,
I will for sure post pictures. Would have loved to meet you, but Dallas is a little far for you since you're overseas! I can't even describe how excited I am. :chili: I one day hope I can meet Kitzel. I just have to feel that amazing coat that she has!



Bailey&Me said:


> Gracie is SUCH a cutie! Great pictures...you convinced me, I'm going to get professional pics done of Bailey! This weekend theres a Super Pet Expo here in VA and I hear some pet photographers will have booths there...I will definitely be signing Bailey up!


Yeah! You will never regret it. I had professional photos of my sweet Baci taken when she was about a year old, and I treasure them even more now that she is at the Rainbow Bridge.


Rella, your Luna Bella will get used to bows. Gracie's used to last for about 5 seconds. She sits very still for me now and will let me mess with trying to get the bows in just right. She still rubs her face when I put her down, but the bows generally last all day. The trick to the pictures was that I picked her up from the groomer and put her in her carrier. Then I went straight to the photographer. She never had a chance to get down and roll around until we were done!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Gracie is gorgeous! I see you have a little model there with head tilt and all. Love all the pics


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, she is adorable. Congratulations on your Hubby's job as well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a little cutie!


----------

